# Unemployment is HERE



## Noahs_Ark24 (Mar 31, 2020)

Unemployment is officially available to gig economy workers in all 50 states. That includes us.
The question is, where is it?
I live in California. I’m hearing about people being denied for filing too early, because there aren’t any options for gig workers or Uber drivers to select.
Does anyone have any leads on collecting unemployment for us yet?
I can’t find anyone who has successfully done it yet.
Could be weeks before the systems are updated and they implement ways for gig workers to claim benefits.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

https://www.careeronestop.org/Local...employment-benefits.aspx?location=AK&persist=
Tons of other threads here about that issue.

Also, check out Uber driver subreddit, or type in Uber unemployment into YouTube for latest info.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

There's a bazillion threads going on this. Although I'm not quite sure I recommend reading them. There's a lot of people spewing out false information. My state is saying to hold off or your claim will be denied. They're waiting for more directions from the government on how to handle and process these claims as well as needing to update their system . Below is part of a message from my state.
_*We are waiting on federal guidance before we can begin this program and need to get our systems updated. Claims filed now cannot be paid, and you will have to file again. We will update this site and notify news outlets when we are ready to accept claims*_​


----------



## Noahs_Ark24 (Mar 31, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> There's a bazillion threads going on this. Although I'm not quite sure I recommend reading them. There's a lot of people spewing out false information. My state is saying to hold off or your claim will be denied. They're waiting for more directions from the government on how to handle and process these claims as well as needing to update their system . Below is part of a message from my state.
> _*We are waiting on federal guidance before we can begin this program and need to get our systems updated. Claims filed now cannot be paid, and you will have to file again. We will update this site and notify news outlets when we are ready to accept claims*_​


I'm sure if every state could post that. They would. I'm sure every state is wanting people to hold off.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Do not wait. File the paperwork now. 
If/when you get denied file appeal. Benefits are based on your filing date and hopefully would be backdated.

Waiting would delay that start date.


----------



## SoontobeformerUberSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Do not wait. File the paperwork now.
> If/when you get denied file appeal. Benefits are based on your filing date and hopefully would be backdated.
> 
> Waiting would delay that start date.


you sure?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Absolutely sure? No. 


I am sure that waiting weeks will not get you to the front of the line.


----------



## SoontobeformerUberSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Absolutely sure? No.
> 
> I am sure that waiting weeks will not get you to the front of the line.


I'm thinking of filing a new claim or trying to cancel it ASAP but under an employer and not self employed.


----------



## Noahs_Ark24 (Mar 31, 2020)

SoontobeformerUberSlave said:


> you sure?


He, and everybody else. Is not sure.
This has never been done in the history of unemployment. It's been in law for two days. Nobody knows a damn thing. Including your state. Nobody knows how this is going to work. We all
Have to wait. I know we're all juicy little piggies ready to run the race to get the free money that pays WAAAY more than we'd make driving uber(but that's a different topic) but nobody knows man.
Anybody claiming to know is lying, or making things up that they think sounds correct.
For all we know, filing today might be useless, and in two weeks there could be an entirely separate website for gig workers in your state not connected to the application you filled out.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Our state says benefits are backdated so filing date doesn't matter.

They told us to wait.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Why didn’t they just send a check to Uber and have them distribute the money? In exchange for an audit of their entire company.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Do not wait. File the paperwork now.
> If/when you get denied file appeal. Benefits are based on your filing date and hopefully would be backdated.
> 
> Waiting would delay that start date.


Yep benefits are based on your filing date and as of the filing date the state doesn't have a system implemented to be able to process these claims. so like my post said if you file now you will be denied. Do you really think the president can sign a bill one day and the entire Nation be set up to implement that process the next business day?


KevinJohnson said:


> Absolutely sure? No.
> 
> I am sure that waiting weeks will not get you to the front of the line.


&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;weeks . . . Where do you get your info dude? Who said anything about weeks? The states are hoping to have the new system in place by the end of this week. If y'all can't wait a couple days to make sure your shit gets processed properly, go for it. The quicker you get denied, the quicker I move to the front of the line&#128526;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> Why didn't they just send a check to Uber and have them distribute the money? In exchange for an audit of their entire company.


OMG. Are you serious?
Trust Uber to handle our money?
With their record of ripping us off?

LMAO
You are not serious ... right?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

soooo, stop driving, delivering, and collect unemployment after all the great and wonderful things Uber has done for us ???

bwahahahaha


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Sing it with me:

It depends on your state.

Yes, Illinois did not have that option. So I selected "Labor Dispute" and put it in the comments.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> OMG. Are you serious?
> Trust Uber to handle our money?
> With their record of ripping us off?
> 
> ...


It might be worth it for what he said, an entire audit of their company&#128517;


Irishjohn831 said:


> soooo, stop driving, delivering, and collect unemployment after all the great and wonderful things Uber has done for us ???
> 
> bwahahahaha


No you don't have to stop driving. You get the $600 regardless because our income has been severely impacted. Under normal circumstances you don't have to be fired to get unemployment. You can get it if your hours or income has been significantly reduced.


Cossio said:


> Sing it with me:
> 
> It depends on your state.
> 
> Yes, Illinois did not have that option. So I selected "Labor Dispute" and put it in the comments.


Yes because Illinois has not probably had a chance to update their system to accommodate the gig working economy. Just like all other 49 states haven't. You filed too early. The president just sign this bill to business days ago. Do you expect the entire nation to be able to implement a whole new system to accommodate this in two days?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Cossio said:


> Sing it with me:
> 
> It depends on your state.
> 
> Yes, Illinois did not have that option. So I selected "Labor Dispute" and put it in the comments.


If you read the Illinois announcement today, you would know that they're not yet ready to accept claims from gig workers. The claim you just submitted will be denied.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

How do you prove that you were driving on March 27th, when the Employee Stimulus Bill was signed into law?:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> How do you prove that you were driving on March 27th, when the Employee Stimulus Bill was signed into law?:


Again we don't know exactly how this will work because the states have been implemented the new system yet.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Again we don't know exactly how this will work because the states have been implemented the new system yet.


Agreed....but it's something to think about. Uber and Lyft had better be preparing something now for us to send to our State Employment Commission, that proves we were "employed" by them on 3/27/2020.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Unemployment means more money for dark web toilet paper !!


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Yes because Illinois has not probably had a chance to update their system to accommodate the gig working economy. Just like all other 49 states haven't. You filed too early. The president just sign this bill to business days ago. Do you expect the entire nation to be able to implement a whole new system to accommodate this in two days?


Please don't talk like you know what's going on.

First, it takes them 7-10 days to even get to your claim. That's on average before this shit happened.

Second, I submitted it the moment when it was passed into law.

Third, it's managed by the state. Fourth, It's not my first time being laid off. If they deny it it goes to an immediate appeal.

Fifth, there was an option after I filed to check that I was impacted by COVID-19. All it asked me was to verify my last name.



Illini said:


> If you read the Illinois announcement today, you would know that they're not yet ready to accept claims from gig workers. The claim you just submitted will be denied.


What announcement? This is all they had on their website:

https://www2.illinois.gov/ides/Pages/default.aspx
Why would it be denied, it's Federal Law. Even if they did deny it, I would file an immediate appeal.

I guess I shouldn't have filed anything and put my thumb up my ass. No thanks, I don't follow advice that isn't proactive.

*EDIT: I did find a buried announcement that says you should not file:

https://www2.illinois.gov/ides/News Announcements Doc Library/Federal-Stimulus-UI-FAQ-March2020.pdf
Oops, I'm still going through it.*



AllenChicago said:


> Agreed....but it's something to think about. Uber and Lyft had better be preparing something now for us to send to our State Employment Commission, that proves we were "employed" by them on 3/27/2020.


Use your pay statement? I would also assume Uber/Lyft has your SSN that can be cross referenced.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Cossio said:


> Please don't talk like you know what's going on.
> 
> First, it takes them 7-10 days to even get to your claim. That's on average before this shit happened.
> 
> ...


Most likely, a pay statement that shows you earning income on or after March 27th would work, assuming your SSN is shown on that statement. It is something that Lyft/Uber should be putting together right now.

But, there's another thread in the forum describing how Uber/Lyft are less operational than normal, due to California being on lockdown.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Cossio said:


> What announcement? This is all they had on their website:
> https://www2.illinois.gov/ides/Pages/default.aspx


IDES Update on Unemployment Benefits


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I applied Sat for CAlif and before system was updated. As of this moment it appears I was approved, I think. There is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, that I didn't enter any pay info from either of my RS gigs. I also didn't need any Fed tax ID numbers as I was able to click by those and manually enter Uber and HSD. 
The weekly amount is a nit, but if that enables the $600 from the Feds, now that would be something.......We shall see.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Most likely, a pay statement that shows you earning income on or after March 27th would work, assuming your SSN is shown on that statement. It is something that Lyft/Uber should be putting together right now.
> 
> But, there's another thread in the forum describing how Uber/Lyft are less operational than normal, due to California being on lockdown.


Not worried, I also have 1099s. Incedently I was hired by the Census going through fingerprinting. There's a part of the new law that allows UI insurance if your new job was impacted by COVID-19. So I should be good under multiple ways.



Illini said:


> IDES Update on Unemployment Benefits


Yeah i found it and edited my comment, still should be good. In my situation because I was recently hired by the Census going through fingerprinting. There's a part of the new law that allows UI insurance if your new job was impacted by COVID-19 before your start date. So I should be good under multiple ways.



SHalester said:


> I applied Sat for CAlif and before system was updated. As of this moment it appears I was approved, I think. There is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, that I didn't enter any pay info from either of my RS gigs. I also didn't need any Fed tax ID numbers as I was able to click by those and manually enter Uber and HSD.
> The weekly amount is a nit, but if that enables the $600 from the Feds, now that would be something.......We shall see.


That's what I'm saying, people should just apply. You get denied, resubmit.

Drawback possibly, maybe it will bog down the system. But I'd rather be proactive.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Agreed....but it's something to think about. Uber and Lyft had better be preparing something now for us to send to our State Employment Commission, that proves we were "employed" by them on 3/27/2020.


&#128517;&#128517; They aren't going to do shit. They don't even follow laws. do you think they're going to help you get money? You could always print off a pay stub from the dashboard


Cossio said:


> Why would it be denied, it's Federal Law. Even if they did deny it, I would file an immediate appeal.





Cossio said:


> Please don't talk like you know what's going on


Well. . . I kinda do &#129335;&#127996; 


Cossio said:


> First, it takes them 7-10 days to even get to your claim. That's on average before this shit happened.
> 
> Second, I submitted it the moment when it was passed into law.
> 
> Third, it's managed by the state


Ok, &#128077;&#127996;, I know


Cossio said:


> Fourth, It's not my first time being laid off. If they deny it it goes to an immediate appeal.


So you're a professional free money collector? It may not be your first time filing ever but it IS your first time filing as a gig economy worker&#129318;


Cossio said:


> EDIT: I did find a buried announcement that says you should not file:


&#128517;&#128517; who doesnt know what they're talking about?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Someone told me that the unemployment folks are sending $600 a week per driver to Uber. After Uber takes their cut the driver will receive $120. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> &#128517;&#128517; They aren't going to do shit. They don't even follow laws. do you think they're going to help you get money? You could always print off a pay stub from the dashboard
> 
> Well. . . I kinda do &#129335;&#127996;
> 
> ...


Lots of laughing.
You think any of this is funny?
&#129300;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Why didn't they just send a check to Uber and have them distribute the money? In exchange for an audit of their entire company.


We dont get our Tips from Uber half the time !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Lots of laughing.
> You think any of this is funny?
> &#129300;


I'm laughing at the fact someone would think Uber and lyft would do anything to help us get our money. Do I find it funny they don't cooperate or help drivers? No, absolutely not . I think both companies are disgusting and should be shut down. And since when is two smiley faces an awful lot of laughing? Are we not allowed to use emojis until coronavirus is over?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

You can bet that Uber and Lyft are going to get the bill for all of this unemployment insurance when this is over.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You can bet that Uber and Lyft are going to get the bill for all of this unemployment insurance when this is over.


Probably not but even so, for argument's sake, if they did, it doesn't matter. They ain't going to pay it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You can bet that Uber and Lyft are going to get the bill for all of this unemployment insurance when this is over.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> &#128517;&#128517; They aren't going to do shit. They don't even follow laws. do you think they're going to help you get money? You could always print off a pay stub from the dashboard
> 
> Well. . . I kinda do &#129335;&#127996;
> 
> ...


No *****, I am almost 40 years old and have filed for unemployment three times. The first time when I was done with my enlistment. All three times it was not my fault. Because ****, the other two times I worked as a laborer (Demo). It's common to be laid off, especially during the recession.

You know what work is? That's the opposite of what you do, which is running your mouth. *I average unemployment once every 10 years*.

And no you don't know what you are talking about, *the letter said "please don't file" it did not say it would be denied.*

The letter dated 31 March, which is several days after the law was passed, which is when I filed. Even so, I still qualify because I was being hired by the Census.

I could have filed for UI more than three times, but I found work quickly before and don't like filing for unemployment because you get only $400 a week and by the time it goes through you are likely working again.

I was hesitant on replying to this thread because of a snarky dumb ***** might make such a comment. Unfortunately, I was right. Go jackoff a truck driver.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

I feel like rideshare drivers are out of weed and they’re waking up to the zombie apocalypse. Lol.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Do not wait. File the paperwork now.
> If/when you get denied file appeal. Benefits are based on your filing date and hopefully would be backdated.
> 
> Waiting would delay that start date.


Mass has no option to file for selfemployed people,so early filing is just not possible.










Any questions?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> I feel like rideshare drivers are out of weed and they're waking up to the zombie apocalypse. Lol.


 hell here in Colorado, the dispensaries have been deemed necessary. Them and the liquor stores are allowed to stay open LOL



MajorBummer said:


> Mass has no option to file for selfemployed people,so early filing is just not possible.
> 
> View attachment 440903
> 
> ...


Same here in Colorado. They flat-out say you will be denied


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Liquor stores open,dispensaries only for medical pot,not recreational


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Liquor stores open,dispensaries only for medical pot,not recreational


A lot of peoples arthritis is about to start acting up again lol.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MajorBummer said:


> Liquor stores open,dispensaries only for medical pot,not recreational


They tried shutting down liquor stores and dispensaries, saying only for medicinal purposes can dispensary stay open. Let's just say within 3 hours that decision got reversed&#128517;


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> They tried shutting down liquor stores and dispensaries, saying only for medicinal purposes can dispensary stay open. Let's just say within 3 hours that decision got reversed&#128517;


Aren't liquor stores just sanitizer dispensaries for people who don't want the moisturizer? How about instead of Kim Kardashian turning her perfume into hand sanitizer, we dry dumping the Tito's on our hands and not down our throats. Then again I heard that kills germs too.


----------



## LMS7299 (Apr 2, 2020)

Noahs_Ark24 said:


> Unemployment is officially available to gig economy workers in all 50 states. That includes us.
> The question is, where is it?
> I live in California. I'm hearing about people being denied for filing too early, because there aren't any options for gig workers or Uber drivers to select.
> Does anyone have any leads on collecting unemployment for us yet?
> ...


I have been trying for 2 days to find out about unemployment here in Pa. Every time I fill out the information to make a claim, I need a UC # for uber to file. Don't know how to get that information. No one is answering at Uber.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LMS7299 said:


> I have been trying for 2 days to find out about unemployment here in Pa. Every time I fill out the information to make a claim, I need a UC # for uber to file. Don't know how to get that information. No one is answering at Uber.


That's because the process implemented right now is the normal process for regular employees. We are not a regular employee we are a gig economy worker or independent contractor. Most states are not implemented that system yet so you're unable to file correctly. Information your seeing does not apply to us


----------



## richmore (Feb 12, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Yep benefits are based on your filing date and as of the filing date the state doesn't have a system implemented to be able to process these claims. so like my post said if you file now you will be denied. Do you really think the president can sign a bill one day and the entire Nation be set up to implement that process the next business day?
> 
> &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;weeks . . . Where do you get your info dude? Who said anything about weeks? The states are hoping to have the new system in place by the end of this week. If y'all can't wait a couple days to make sure your shit gets processed properly, go for it. The quicker you get denied, the quicker I move to the front of the line&#128526;


New York is doing it.

https://www.labor.ny.gov/ui/pdfs/self-employed-ui-guide.pdfhttps://www.labor.ny.gov/ui/ui_index.shtm


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

richmore said:


> New York is doing it.
> 
> https://www.labor.ny.gov/ui/pdfs/self-employed-ui-guide.pdfhttps://www.labor.ny.gov/ui/ui_index.shtm


Congrats! Have you filed? I'm curious how grueling the process was. I also think I heard California might finally be on board although I'm getting conflicting stories. it seems like the states where drivers are deemed employees or are more so viewed as employees are moving along quicker in the process. Was Dara giving push back in New York?? I thought I read that drivers were upset because he was fighting it


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Someone told me that the unemployment folks are sending $600 a week per driver to Uber. After Uber takes their cut the driver will receive $120. Anyone else heard this?


No way, are you serious??? &#128563;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> No way, are you serious??? &#128563;


I think what he's heard is the 600 from federal and state after all said and done is only averaging 120. I've heard that or even less. Uber or anyone else for that matter Can't can't touch the 600


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Noahs_Ark24 said:


> Unemployment is officially available to gig economy workers in all 50 states. That includes us.
> The question is, where is it?
> I live in California. I'm hearing about people being denied for filing too early, because there aren't any options for gig workers or Uber drivers to select.
> Does anyone have any leads on collecting unemployment for us yet?
> ...


You do not get unemployment unless the company shuts down. Go read the rules. You're not out of a job



The queen &#128120; said:


> No way, are you serious??? &#128563;


No you don't get it unless you have the virus. You have not been laid off.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You do not get unemployment unless the company shuts down. Go read the rules. You're not out of a job
> 
> 
> No you don't get it unless you have the virus. You have not been laid off.











You seriously need to be banned from the site for nothing other than being a shit talking troll with no valuable input.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> You seriously need to be banned from the site


there are a few 'members' who qualify that as well.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I applied 2.5 weeks ago, Waiting on response from the mail . I will let everyone know what happens...


----------

